# Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

						Nach den unterschiedlichen Meinungen zu "Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi" und dem finanziellen Flop von "Solo: A Star Wars Story" möchte Disney mit dem kommenden Trilogie-Finale wieder alle Fans glücklich machen. Gemeinsam mit Regisseur J.J. Abrams ist eine "Kurskorrektur" für Episode 9 geplant. Zudem kämpfen derzeit mehrere Filmproduktionen um einen Exklusivvertrag, der J.J. Abrams für mehrere Jahre an ein Unternehmen bindet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*


----------



## SnaxeX (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Was war noch einmal die Kritik am 8. Teil? Spontan fallen mir grad nur die Logiklöcher ein und dass der Bösewicht so schnell gestorben ist/nicht mystisch war.


----------



## Nosi (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

rofl!

die einzige Kurskorrektur die star wars nochmal retten könnte wäre,  wenn in Episode 9 luke skywalker aufwacht und alles nur ein traum war.


----------



## ACMS77 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Super wenn der Film flopt, der es eigentlich am Wenigsten von den ganzen Filmen verdient hat. Ich wurde von Solo bestens unterhalten und war positiv überrascht. Zu Episode 8 muss man nicht mehr viel sagen.  Was soll noch kommen? Das Snoke tot ist verschenkt einfach so viel Potenzial für Episode 9 das es schon fast weh tut. Es sei denn er ist nicht tot.Ich meine Darth Maul lebt ja auch in Solo noch obwohl er zerteilt wurde.


----------



## Gornadar (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn in Ep 9 Rey mit Hilfe der Macht einen Zeitsprung zum Anfang von Ep 1 macht, dort Palpatine und JarJar killt und anschließend die Mutter von Anakin wird


----------



## pitbull3090 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was da kommt. Anschauen werde ich mir den jedenfalls. Solo habe ich noch nicht geschaut aber liegt als Blu Ray schon bereit. Hab mich nur noch nicht wirklich ran getraut. Habe da wenige Erwartungen und werde mich auf den Film einlassen. Spaßig und schön zu schauen soll er ja sein. Ein Film mit Qualität eines Rouge One würde ich begrüßen
Den fand ich bisher mit Abstand am besten von den neuen Teilen. Teil 8 fand ich persönlich nicht ganz sooo schlimm, besser als 7 aber auf alle Fälle. Snokes Tot kam mir persönlich auch zu schnell, aber es gab viele Videos die das gut Begründen, wodurch es für mich schlüssig ist. Das ist aber halt abseits des Films geschehen, was schade ist. Ich finde nur, dass sie Rey viel zu mächtig machen. Sie kann halt gefühlt schon alles. Da wurde für mich viel Potential verschenkt.


----------



## Johnny05 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Wie lange will man den längst vergammelten Gaul denn noch reiten ? Bis auch der der letzte Rest Gammel endlich vom Knochen fällt ?


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Cobar (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Kurskorrektur? Können sie gerne machen, denn Episode 7 und 8 haben mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Warum müssen alle alten Figuren so langsam vor sich hin sterben? Wenn die neuen Figuren es nicht schaffen sich selbst einen Platz im SW-Universum zu erarbeiten, dann sind sie vielleicht einfach schlecht ausgearbeitet.
Werde ich mir den Film im Kino anschauen? Definitiv nicht! Mich nervt der ganze 3D-Müll ebenso sehr wie die von den alten Episoden geklaute Story.
Der Film wird höchstens irgendwann mal geguckt, wenn er bei Amazon im Filme-Freitag für 99 Cent zu haben sein wird oder eben gar nicht. Ich vermute, dass ich da auch nichts verpassen werde.

Solo war okay, mehr aber auch nicht. Ziemlicher Einheitsbrei, den ich absolut nicht gebraucht hätte. Da wurde aus einem am Anfnag von Episode 4 gewitzten Schmuggler ein weichgespülter Westernheld gemacht. Sorry,aber das passte so überhaupt nicht zur Figur von Solo, wie man ihn aus den anderen Filmen kannte.

Rogue One war allerdings ein richtig guter Film und gefällt mir weitaus besser als die neuen Episoden, weil er noch richtig schön in der Tradition der "alten" Filme gemacht war.


----------



## Echo321 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Episode 7 war ok, Rogue One war überraschend gut, Episode 8 war eine totale Enttäuschung und Solo habe ich mir deswegen garnicht mehr angetan. Ich denke so wie mir geht es Vielen und von daher kann man schon sagen das R. Johnson Vieles (nicht Alles aber Vieles) kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## major_tom403 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Teil 8 war bisher der schlechteste Teil der mir in der Saga untergekommen ist, dagegen war Episode 1 noch ein Meisterwerk

-) Ein X-Wing gegen einen ganzen Sternenzerstörer
-) Bomben die im Weltraum "abgeworfen" werden und auf ein Schiff "fallen"
-) Die Casino Story war einfach nur ein Lückenfüller
-) ballistische Flugbahnen für Energiegeschosse im Weltall
-) ein Sprung in die Lichtgeschwindigkeit zerstört den Superzerstörer
-) eine neu-entdecke Jedikraft macht Lea zum Superjedi der sogar im Welltall überlebt (Hätte sie das nicht schon in Episode 4 irgendwie anwenden können?)
-) ein AT-AT schießt mit all seiner Feuerkraft gezielt auf einen Fleck und es entsteht nichtmal ansatzweise ein Krater?

So viel Schwachsinn gibts nichtmal bei Sharknado 5


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Ich halte es wie Sheldon Cooper: wenn man sich entschieden hat eine Serie anzuschauen, muß man auch bis zum Ende durchhalten.
Egal wie schlecht es wird....  
Aber die Sonderfilme schaue ich mir nicht an, nur die mit Römischen Zahlen. Die Experimente gab es vor der Disney Zeit garnicht.

"alle Fans glücklich machen" das kann eigentlich garnicht gehen, da es verschidene Leute/Meinugen gibt was richtrig ist.


----------



## Cobar (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> So viel Schwachsinn gibts nichtmal bei Sharknado 5


Ich empfehle dir Sharknado 6, da gibt es Zeitreisen und Dinosaurier und all den ganzen Kram. Der kann da vielleicht mithalten.


----------



## ceramicx (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Für mich war Rogue One der einzige gute der neuen Filme. Der war dafür richtig überraschend gut da hats mich ein paar mal fast vom Stuhl gehauen


----------



## azkar (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Witzigerweise hab ich heute frei und hab mir unabhänig von dem Thread hier grade Episode acht nochmal angesehen. (seit dem Kino das erste mal)
Unterm Strich muss ich den meisten Kritikpunkten leider nach wie vor zustimmen, andererseits liebe ich die Star-Wars-Atmosphäre.
Man muss es wohl halten wie mit dem Album der Lieblingsband. Es gibt immer wieder Tracks die man skippen muss weil selbst die beste Band nicht immer den Geschmack trifft.
Vor allem Leia's "Superman-Szene" hab ich sehr kritisch gesehen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch so, dass man von der Macht und den Jedi meiner Meinung nach immer noch viel zu wenig weiß bzw. Machtvorstellungen gesehen hat. (zumindest was die Filme angeht) Nach meiner Vorstellung verhält sich die Macht ähnlich wie Magie: einzig der Anwender beschränkt die Möglichkeiten. Also sollte man vermuten dürfen, dass ein Machtbegabter in absoluten Extremsituationen auch im All überleben kann.


----------



## Lexx (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Wie lange will man den längst vergammelten Gaul denn noch reiten ? Bis auch der der letzte Rest Gammel endlich vom Knochen fällt ?


Ja,und das kommt dann ins Kepab. Oder Lasagne...


----------



## Captain-S (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Ich möchte jetzt nicht in Abrams Haut stecken, aber ich vertraue ihm da voll
das er EP9 wieder so gut macht wie EP7.


----------



## Cobar (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt nicht in Abrams Haut stecken, aber ich vertraue ihm da voll
> das er EP9 wieder so gut macht wie EP7.


Er wird also die Story von Episode 6 nehmen, die Charaktere wieder leicht abändern bzw durch die aktuellen ersetzen und das der Welt dann als neue Episode verkaufen wollen, wie es schon bei Episode 7 gemacht wurde?


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur fÃ¼r das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Was war noch einmal die Kritik am 8. Teil? Spontan fallen mir grad nur die Logiklöcher ein und dass der Bösewicht so schnell gestorben ist/nicht mystisch war.


Ich hab jetzt keine Lust hunderte Punkte aufzuzählen, eine sehr umfangreiche Liste findest du hier:
YouTube

Ein paar Punkte von mir:
- Fans werden von Mitarbeitern von Lucasfilms auf Sozialen Medien beschimpft und diskreditiert.

- Es wird Realpolitik in eine Galaxie weit weit entfernt gebracht. Und zwar eine sehr polarisierende Politik.

- Der Film ist *hochgradig *Xenophob. Jeder Film von 1-6 hatte eine Alienrasse als primärer Handlungstreiber. E7/8 hat nur Alien als Merch-Treiber. Ansonsten vermittelt der Film eine Botschaft ganz deutlich:
Die Menschliche Rasse ist jeder anderen Spezies im Universum überlegen und nur ihr ist ein Überleben erlaubt. 

- Alte, etablierte Charaktere sind nicht wieder zu erkennen. Ein Luke Skywalker der selbst in Darth Vader noch das gute sah ist mental in der Lage seinen Neffen kaltblütig zu ermorden - auf grundlage einer Vision die er hatte...Irgendwer?

- Etablierte (Natur)Gesetze aus der Galaxie weit weit entfernten werden komplett ignoriert.

- Auch die Macht wird komplett dem Script geopfert.

- Es werden keine Handlungsstränge aus E7 aufgegriffen.

- E8 endet komplett ohne Cliffhanger.


----------



## PeaceTank (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



ceramicx schrieb:


> Für mich war Rogue One der einzige gute der neuen Filme. Der war dafür richtig überraschend gut da hats mich ein paar mal fast vom Stuhl gehauen



Ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## DarkWing13 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Also mir hat "Solo" wesentlich besser gefallen als Episode VIII...
Wobei zwischen katastrophal und "ganz O.K." der Unterschied zwar recht groß ist, aber beide Filme damit trotzdem nicht in der Rubrik "Meisterwerke" landen... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



Cobar schrieb:


> Er wird also die Story von Episode 6 nehmen, die Charaktere wieder leicht abändern bzw durch die aktuellen ersetzen und das der Welt dann als neue Episode verkaufen wollen, wie es schon bei Episode 7 gemacht wurde?



Wie bei Star Trek auch? 

mfg


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

''Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie Finale geplant''

Luke wacht eines morgens im Bett auf und merkt: ,,Ah. War alles nur ein böser Traum.''
Danach springt er auf, um sich einen weiteren Tag lang 
gemeinsam mit den Streitkräften der neuen Republik, 
wieder dem Imperium unter Großadmiral Thrawn zuzuwenden...

Ja, ja. Ich weiß. 
Die Thrawn-Trilogie wurde mit dem Großteil des Expanded-Universe 
mit dem ich in den 90ern aufwuchs, von den verantwortlichen Pfeifen aus dem offiziellen Kanon geworfen.

Aber man wird doch noch Träumen dürfen...

Ps.: Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Karthago, ähm..., dass die Übertragung
der Rechte an Disney unter diesen Voraussetzungen ein Fehler war. 

MfG



Nosi schrieb:


> rofl!
> 
> die einzige Kurskorrektur die star wars nochmal retten könnte wäre,  wenn in Episode 9 luke skywalker aufwacht und alles nur ein traum war.



Sieh an! Da war jemand schneller als ich


----------



## Echo321 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> So viel Schwachsinn gibts nichtmal bei Sharknado 5



Der ganze Film baut sich um die Flucht der Rebellen und deren "Treibstoffproblem" auf. Jetzt mal im Ernst .. ein Treibstoffproblem ?! Energieschilde, Laserwaffen , Antigrav Gleiter , Droiden .. Energie ist nirgendwo nie ein Problem nur in diesem Film. Der Antrieb ist beschädigt, kann unter Volldampf nicht repariert werden und fliegt so in X Stunden in die Luft. Damit hätte ich leben können aber ein Treibstoffproblem ?! Zieht sich Diesel-Gate noch solange hin oder hatte die Weltraumtanke schon geschlossen ?

Dann noch die Tatsache das kaum ein Handlungsfaden aus Epi7 übernommen oder weitergeführt würde. Ausnahme ist die Schrott Story von Rey und Schmalzlocke. 
R.Johnson hat es echt verbockt. Der wollte keinen Teil einer Triologie drehen sondern SEINEN Film im Starwars Universum. Disney Marvel bekommt es mit dem MCU doch so gut hin eine zusammenhängende Geschichte über mehrere Filme zu erzählen. Warum hat das bei SW nicht geklappt ?! Bin echt sauer und enttäuscht wenn ich da so drüber nachdenke


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Wie kann es mit J.J. Abrams eine Kurskorrektur geben? Wie könnte mit einem Action-Regisseur ein Geschichte gut erzählt werden? Mit Charakterentwicklung und -tiefe? Das muss mir mal jemand erklären...


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ja, ja. Ich weiß.
> Die Thrawn-Trilogie wurde mit dem Großteil des Expanded-Universe
> mit dem ich in den 90ern aufwuchs, von den verantwortlichen Pfeifen aus dem offiziellen Kanon geworfen.


Ähhh Thrawn ist Kanon. Und das seit gut 2 Jahre wieder (2:20):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmXp802sFgQ:141

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Echo321
Vor allem wenn man sich vorstellt:
Die Rebellen ... ähh Verzeihung ... Der Widerstand wird ja wohl auch ein Ziel bei ihrer Flucht gehabt haben.
Dieses Ziel wird wohl einen Rebellen/Widerstands Stützpunkt gehabt haben.
Es ist natürlich völlig abwegig sich vorzustellen man könnte dort einen Widerstand organisieren.

Aber das war wohl alles viel zu kompliziert für unseren tollen Rian Johnson - btw Kathleen Kennedy wie schauts aus? 
Rians Trilogie machen wir's, machen wir's nicht?
Lieber wieder abtauchen sodass Bob Iger für dich retten muss...?
Wo sind denn die "The Force is Female" Auftritte?


----------



## Amon (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Für eine echte Kurskorrektur müsste man George Lucas wieder ans Steuer lassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

George Lucas war fertig.

Dave Filoni gehört ans Steuer bei Lucas Film als Creativ Director.


----------



## eXzession (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Teil Acht war komisch. Ich fand ihn jetzt nicht so rabiat schlecht, da gab es in anderen Filmen schon größere Logiklücken. Aber die Story ist jetzt irgendwie... komisch geworden. Wobei ich es duchaus für möglich halte, das Episode Acht nur eine Traumnummer  oder ähnliches wird und der eigentliche Episode neun in zwei Filme geteilt wird, wovon dann der erste das eigentliche Episode Acht ist. Oder der Film wird kurzerhand aus dem Kanon gestrichen, was ich allerdings nicht glaube.


----------



## redeye5 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wie kann es mit J.J. Abrams eine Kurskorrektur geben? Wie könnte mit einem Action-Regisseur ein Geschichte gut erzählt werden? Mit Charakterentwicklung und -tiefe? Das muss mir mal jemand erklären...



Sehe ich genauso. Der hat Star Trek in meinen Augen schon komplett versaut. Ich habe echt Angst davor was bei ihm herauskommt, wenn er mal nicht wie bei Episode 7 auf Nummer sicher geht (oder gehen muss).


----------



## KommerzGandalf (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



pitbull3090 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was da kommt. Anschauen werde ich mir den jedenfalls. Solo habe ich noch nicht geschaut aber liegt als Blu Ray schon bereit. Hab mich nur noch nicht wirklich ran getraut. Habe da wenige Erwartungen und werde mich auf den Film einlassen


Das ist genau die Haltung mit der ich ins Kino gegangen bin und wurde positiv überrascht. Solo ist insgesamt echt ok. Dass der Film trotzdem finanziell gefloppt ist, liegt einfach daran, dass 8 vielen eingefleischten Fans auch die letzten Illusionen genommen hat und deshalb der darauffolgende Film konsequenterweise boykottiert wurde, einfach aus Hass und Enttäschung gegenüber Disney. 
Was die Fehler in Episode 8 betrifft, so gibt es zig Stunden an Analysen in Youtube. Ich würde sagen, dass Johnsons größter Fehler war mit den Regel des Star Wars Universums zu brechen, denn das Tat er teils bewusst, teils aber auch offenbar unbewusst. Sowas würde Jemand, der SW verstanden hat und SW mag, nie tun. Und Abrams ist da als Chef auch nicht die viel bessere Wahl.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Ähhh Thrawn ist Kanon. Und das seit gut 2 Jahre wieder (2:20):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Die Figur. 
Aber nicht die Bücher samt Story, die Problemlos für drei Episoden gereicht hätte.

Thrawn Trilogie


----------



## Homerclon (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



ACMS77 schrieb:


> Super wenn der Film flopt, der es eigentlich am Wenigsten von den ganzen Filmen verdient hat. Ich wurde von Solo bestens unterhalten und war positiv überrascht. Zu Episode 8 muss man nicht mehr viel sagen.  Was soll noch kommen? Das Snoke tot ist verschenkt einfach so viel Potenzial für Episode 9 das es schon fast weh tut. Es sei denn er ist nicht tot.Ich meine Darth Maul lebt ja auch in Solo noch obwohl er zerteilt wurde.


Darth Maul tauchte schon in _Star Wars - The Clone Wars_ (das zwischen Ep. 2 und 3 spielt) auf, bevor Star Wars an Disney verkauft wurde.
Des weiteren gab es Comics und Romane die Darth Mauls Leben nach Ep1 behandeln.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Ist mir schon bewusst.
Aber da hätte es ein paar Probleme gegeben:

1. Eine Thrawn Trilogie hätte erst mal nur sehr eingefleischte Star Wars Fans angesprochen. 
Kein gutes Vorzeichen wenn man irgendwo wieder 4Mrd. $ rein holen will und ein möglichst breites Publikum ansprechen muss.

2. Die Thrawn Trilogie ist eng verwoben mit der Originalen SW-Trilogie 4-6 und den Charakteren darin. Spielt aber nur 5 Jahre nach E6.
E6 war aber schon 30 Jahre her als Disney SW kaufte.
Man hätte also entweder neue Charaktere für Luke, Leia und Co. casten müssen, das wäre sicher nicht gut angekommen.
Oder man hätte die gesamte Vorlage entsprechend umschreiben müssen und es wäre nicht mehr die Thrawn Trilogie gewesen.

Du siehst hoffentlich das Dilemma.
Die Zeit hat den Büchern und den Charakteren darin nichts angetan.
Aber sie hat es den Schauspielern im RL und auch wenn CGI große Vortschritte gemacht hat, einen Peter Cushing erkennt man gegenüber einen CGI Tarkin.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Kurskorrektur geht hier nur, wenn man den ganzen PC-Müll (Political Correctness) rauslässt aber es ist halt "Hollywood", von daher sind meine Erwartungen denkbar gering -___-


----------



## reddragon1212 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



redeye5 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Der hat Star Trek in meinen Augen schon komplett versaut. Ich habe echt Angst davor was bei ihm herauskommt, wenn er mal nicht wie bei Episode 7 auf Nummer sicher geht (oder gehen muss).



Wie kannst Du denn nach 8 noch Angst haben? Es ist doch nichts übrig geblieben von dem SW das wir kennen.. 
Außerdem habe mir mir selbst geschworen den Film nicht im Kino zu schauen.


----------



## Berky (6. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



Amon schrieb:


> Für eine echte Kurskorrektur müsste man George Lucas wieder ans Steuer lassen.


bitte nicht, für mich hat Abrams den besten Star Wars geliefert und hoffe wird es wieder tun


----------



## Rollora (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> Teil 8 war bisher der schlechteste Teil der mir in der Saga untergekommen ist, dagegen war Episode 1 noch ein Meisterwerk
> 
> -) Ein X-Wing gegen einen ganzen Sternenzerstörer
> -) Bomben die im Weltraum "abgeworfen" werden und auf ein Schiff "fallen"
> ...


Es stört dich also gar nicht, dass eigentlich die Gesamtstory schlecht war und das ganze Pew-Pew nur davon ablenken sollte. Im Prinzip war es ein COD on drugs im Star Wars Universum. Ständig ist irgendwas ganz schnell passiert, damit man bloß nicht nachdenken konnte, was eigentlich grad wirklich passiert ist und ob es sinnvoll ist.

Oder, dass es eigentlich eine Zusammenfassung voriger Filme war. Nur ohne den Dramabogen etc.

Da ist es auch schön, dass man lange einen Ober-Bösewicht teasert und der stirbt dann einfach total ungeschickt und schnell.

Ja... und natürlich ist es praktisch, dass man nach so vielen Jahren endlich draufgekommen ist, dass man die Bösen mit kleinen Kamikazeaktionen komplett zerstören könnte.
Allen anderen Punkten stimme ich dir voll zu, wenngleich Star Wars sowieso nie richtig "physikalisch korrekt" war und mit Teil 8 gänzlich ins Land der Space-Fantasy-Märchen abgedriftet ist. Dann doch lieber Star Trek und Interstellar. Wenngleich Star Trek mit dem letzten Film auch eine Bruchlandung war und hoffentlich für einige kreative Jahre in der Versenkung verschwindet.


Ach und was sollte die ganze Sidestory-Kacke eigentlich? Das war doch nur um unseren Dunkelhäutigen "Helden" nicht völlig in die Unwichtigkeit abdriften zu lassen. Er war in Teil 1/7 noch sympathisch, hat mich in Teil 8 genervt. Da hätte man sich mit all dem Geld schon was besseres einfallen lassen können...



ceramicx schrieb:


> Für mich war Rogue One der einzige gute der  neuen Filme. Der war dafür richtig überraschend gut da hats mich ein  paar mal fast vom Stuhl gehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ich fand Teil 7 gut. Ich hab halt sowas erwartet/befürchtet wie Teil 1-3 und tatsächlich hat man einen Weg gewählt, den ich für sinnvoll halte: eigentlich die alte Geschichte modernisiert wiedererzählt und die geliebten Charaktere zurückgeholt. Quasi ein Reboot als Fortsetzung getarnt. Somit holt man die alten Fans wieder mit ins Boot und bietet den neuen Raum. Es hat eine gute Basis geschaffen, ohne dabei etwas zu riskieren. Ja, ich fand Teil 7 sogar Streckenweise besser als die Originale Trilogie.
Was mich gestört hat ist, dass man auf dieser Basis nicht aufgebaut hat und von da an was "neues" erzählen wollte, sondern tatsächlich einfach wieder nur versucht hat die alte Geschichte weiter zu erzählen. Teil 9 wird also auch wieder nur die alte Geschichte mit neuen Gesichtern (oder halt alten Gesichtern)



Echo321 schrieb:


> Der ganze Film baut sich um die Flucht der  Rebellen und deren "Treibstoffproblem" auf. Jetzt mal im Ernst .. ein  Treibstoffproblem ?! Energieschilde, Laserwaffen , Antigrav Gleiter ,  Droiden .. Energie ist nirgendwo nie ein Problem nur in diesem Film. Der  Antrieb ist beschädigt, kann unter Volldampf nicht repariert werden und  fliegt so in X Stunden in die Luft. Damit hätte ich leben können aber  ein Treibstoffproblem ?! Zieht sich Diesel-Gate noch solange hin oder  hatte die Weltraumtanke schon geschlossen ?


Hab den Film jetzt 20 Jahre nicht gesehen, aber gabs in Spaceballs nicht eine Tankstelle?





Amon schrieb:


> Für eine echte Kurskorrektur müsste man George Lucas wieder ans Steuer lassen.


Also das schlimmste, was Star Wars passieren könnte ist, dass Lucas es nochmal versucht. Seine damalige Idee in allen Ehren, er hat mit Episode 1-3 bewiesen, dass er es einfach nicht mehr kann. Und Indie 4. Als Regisseur hat er eigentlich nur genau 1x was erreicht.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> -) Ein X-Wing gegen einen ganzen Sternenzerstörer


In Episode 6 zerstört ein A-Wing den Executor. Bzw macht ihn  manövrierunfähig welcher dann in den Todesstern kracht.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Zwar Schade das man das so sagen muss, aber irgendwie interessiert mich Star Wars mitlerweile gar nicht mehr. Man ist davon einfach übersättigt...

Mal ganz davon ab, das ich es Disney nicht zutraue das Steuer da nochmal wieder rumzureißen.


----------



## facehugger (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

@Disney: versagt du hast...

Gruß


----------



## empy (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> 1. Eine Thrawn Trilogie hätte erst mal nur sehr eingefleischte Star Wars Fans angesprochen.
> Kein gutes Vorzeichen wenn man irgendwo wieder 4Mrd. $ rein holen will und ein möglichst breites Publikum ansprechen muss.



Nur weil sie nur wenige kennen, heißt es ja nicht, dass sie wenige gut finden. Ich kenne sie auch nicht, aber Star-Wars-Romane stehen noch irgendwo auf der Liste, nach oder eher neben King, Boyle, den letzten Resten von Pratchett, den WH40K und was einem eventuell sonst noch so einfallen könnte. Es hätte so viele Möglichkeiten gegeben. Es hätte so einfach sein können. Es gab Bücher, Spiele und Comics, man hätte sich nur was schönes raussuchen und die Umsetzung nicht komplett verkacken müssen. Ich hätte zum Beispiel eine Story um Kyle Katarn gefeiert, aber die Möglichkeiten waren wie gesagt riesig und ich glaube am Ende wäre fast alles besser angekommen, als das, was abgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



empy schrieb:


> Es gab Bücher, Spiele und Comics, man hätte sich nur was schönes raussuchen und die Umsetzung nicht komplett verkacken müssen. Ich hätte zum Beispiel eine Story um Kyle Katarn gefeiert, aber die Möglichkeiten waren wie gesagt riesig und ich glaube am Ende wäre fast alles besser angekommen, als das, was abgeliefert wurde.



Danke, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## raumich (7. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

So sähe mein Ranking aus

01. Episode 5
02. Episode 4
03. Episode 6
04. Rogue One
05. Episode 7
06. Episode 2
07. Episode 3
08. Episode 1
09. Episode 8
10. A Solo Story

In Worten: Nach einer hoffnungsvollen Wiederbelebung der Saga durch Episode 7 und Rogue One, ging es supersteil bergab. Am meisten schmerzt mich, das deswegen der Boba Fett Film gecancelt wurde.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Also mich haben Episode 8 und Solo ganz gut unterhalten, keine Ahnung was alle zu meckern haben aber zu nörgeln ist ja heute absolut im Trend. Wenn ich beide Filme mit den (für mich) Totalausfällen Episode 2+3 vergleiche, sehen sie sogar noch mal ein Stück weit besser aus. Diese schlecht inszenierte Romanze mit Anakin und Padme kitzelt heute noch meinen Würgreflex wenn ich dran denke...


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Sehe ich auch ähnlich, für mich war Episode  1+ 2 Kleinkinderkram und die neueren Filme fand ich gar nicht soo schlecht, Teil 7 fand ich richtig gut.
Wobei der Lückenfüller Rogue One mit Abstand der Beste nach Ep. 4-6 war.
Solo kann man anschauen, hat mich jetzt aber nicht vom Hocker gehauen.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Episode 1 fand ich schwach, 2 war schon besser und 3 ein würdiger Abschluss der PT.
Von den neuen Filmen finde ich auch Rogue One am besten. Solo habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## major_tom403 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



Rollora schrieb:


> Es stört dich also gar nicht, dass eigentlich die Gesamtstory schlecht war und das ganze Pew-Pew nur davon ablenken sollte. Im Prinzip war es ein COD on drugs im Star Wars Universum. Ständig ist irgendwas ganz schnell passiert, damit man bloß nicht nachdenken konnte, was eigentlich grad wirklich passiert ist und ob es sinnvoll ist.


Selbstverständlich störte mich das auch, aber diese völlig idiotischen Punkte haben einfach alles andere überlagert
Ich hab die Scene mit den Bombern gesehen und mir gedacht dass das nur jemand mit dem Geiste eines 3 jährigen Kindes so prodzieren kann - das und alle anderen Punkte haben die sinnlose bzw nicht vorhandene Handlung einfach überlagert... Jedes mal WTF? Wieso?



Rollora schrieb:


> Hab den Film jetzt 20 Jahre nicht gesehen, aber gabs in Spaceballs nicht eine Tankstelle?
> Also das schlimmste, was Star Wars passieren könnte ist, dass Lucas es nochmal versucht. Seine damalige Idee in allen Ehren, er hat mit Episode 1-3 bewiesen, dass er es einfach nicht mehr kann. Und Indie 4. Als Regisseur hat er eigentlich nur genau 1x was erreicht.


20 Jahre ist es bei mir bestimmt nicht her - der gehört 1 x jährlich mit anderen Klassikern der Parodie angesehen (nackte Kanone, Hotshots, etc)
"oh mein Gott, sie haben den ganzen Planet der Affen versaut"

Und als ich das Kommentar zum Treibstoff gelesen hab, dachte ich kurz nach ob es Han Solo war, der an der Tanke stand oder ob ich die Scene aus Spaceballs kenne


----------



## major_tom403 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Episode 1 fand ich schwach, 2 war schon besser und 3 ein würdiger Abschluss der PT.
> Von den neuen Filmen finde ich auch Rogue One am besten. Solo habe ich noch nicht gesehen.



Es war sicher schwer den Bogen zum vom Neuen zum Bekannten zu spannen
Aber insbesondere das Ende von EP3 ist einfach geil - endlich das erwachen des Darth Vader
War ja neulich erst im Free TV, und da gabs dann für mich einen lustigen Gedanken, der mir so noch gar nicht gekommen ist - die haben die Technik Klone zu schaffen, die Schwerkraft zu überwinden aber auf seiner Rüstung sind riesige Kippschalter!! 

Übrigens auch Rouge One hat so ein Ende! Geil


----------



## thrustno1 (7. März 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*

Ist doch Gelaufen, die Aktuelle Trilogie ist im Ar"""" ,die Magie dahin, der Hype verflogen....... in der Nächsten schau ich mal wieder vorbei .............mit wenig Hoffnung...


----------

